# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک / شیمی کاربردی - دانشگاه ازاد تهران مرکزی...!

## irani7878

سلام دوستان من شیمی کاربردی ازاد تهران مرکزی قبول شدم (برای گرفتن مرخضی و شرکت در کنکور 99)
میدونید شهریه ش چقدره برای هر ترم؟مرخصی میدن راحت؟؟؟
ممنون میمش راهنمایی کنید

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

آزاد در کل شهریه های گرونی داره و اخراجی هم داره
شما اینارو ول کن برو رشته های بدون آزمون پیامنور ثبت نام کن خیال همه رو راحت کن

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان من شیمی کاربردی ازاد تهران مرکزی قبول شدم (برای گرفتن مرخضی و شرکت در کنکور 99)
> میدونید شهریه ش چقدره برای هر ترم؟مرخصی میدن راحت؟؟؟
> ممنون میمش راهنمایی کنید


سلام
ترم اول که مرخصی نداره. بعد باید حداقل تعداد واحد ها رو بردارید و پاس کنید (که معمولا ترم 1 شما مجبورید دروسی که دانشگاه می ده رو بردارید و 17 الی 18 واحد هست و الان نمی دونم یا 12 یا 14 واحد رو باید با معدل کل 12 حداقل پاس کنید بازم من الان شرایط رو نمی دونم یه سر به سایت شون بزنید هست). در مورد مرخصی بعد ترم 1 باید با دانشگاه صحبت کنید. تهران مرکزی خیلی سخت گیرن و اصلا نمی دونم حتی حضوری هم برید آیا جوابی بدن یا خیر.

----------


## irani7878

> سلام
> ترم اول که مرخصی نداره. بعد باید حداقل تعداد واحد ها رو بردارید و پاس کنید (که معمولا ترم 1 شما مجبورید دروسی که دانشگاه می ده رو بردارید و 17 الی 18 واحد هست و الان نمی دونم یا 12 یا 14 واحد رو باید با معدل کل 12 حداقل پاس کنید بازم من الان شرایط رو نمی دونم یه سر به سایت شون بزنید هست). در مورد مرخصی بعد ترم 1 باید با دانشگاه صحبت کنید. تهران مرکزی خیلی سخت گیرن و اصلا نمی دونم حتی حضوری هم برید آیا جوابی بدن یا خیر.


وای یا خدا پس من چیکار کنم؟! نتایج بدون کنکور هم که اخر مهر میاد ....من تا 1 مهر معافیت دارم فقط!
راهی هست ؟خواهشا بگید...تشکر

----------


## Aryan-

> وای یا خدا پس من چیکار کنم؟! نتایج بدون کنکور هم که اخر مهر میاد ....من تا 1 مهر معافیت دارم فقط!
> راهی هست ؟خواهشا بگید...تشکر


اولا از دوستان مطلع خواهش می کنم به شما راهنمایی درستی بدن.

دوما شما حضورا تشریف ببرید دانشگاه و همه این سوالات رو مطرح کنید و ببنید چه راه حلی می دن.

و در نهایت از پلیس 10+ هم یه سوال و مشورتی کنید شاید راه حلی ارائه دادن.

----------

